# Calcium gluconate 23% dosage



## Linda Carney

I need to know how to use calcium gluconate -- all the vet had was a single dose vial it is 10% and says "for direct slow IV or IV Additive use only" Can it be used any other way? SubQ?

I have been doing the homemade CMPK form Sue Reith, it does take some time to chip all those pills up and fine enough to be useable. I have found that if I add hot water to the mix, just enough to give it with a child's medicine dropper in two doses, it saves both me and the doe some trauma.

Vet was closed over the weekend and opened today, ran out to get CMPK from her but she only had the one calcium gluconate. Please help me with the dosage.

Linda


----------



## Linda Carney

*Re: Calcium gluconate dosage*

Yes Kaye, I was going to use the calcium gluconate for milk fever, but am past that now. I had posted about low temperature then deleted it. I remembered that a high fever meant infection, but couldn't remember what a lower body temperture indicated. I took other goat's body temp and found that they were also low but kept watching the newly kidded doe. She did get down to 101. Did not ever smell the acetone smell of ketosis but she would not eat nor drink. This doe is the one that I had to go in and reposition kids, talking briefly to Vicki she said that not drinking water is symptomatic of uterine infection and to treat it with penn g -- two doses and she is bright eyed and eating again, still being careful not to take too much milk.

Still I do have the calcium gluconate and would like to know how to use it -- when and if it is needed again. I will work on getting meds I can keep on hand. The vial that I bought is only a little 10 cc bottle. Question could it be mixed with sterile saline and used subq?

If you have to monitor the heart, that means it is tricky to use? What are you monitoring for, rapid heart beat, lower heart beat? What do you do when whatever might happen does happen?

Linda


----------



## Linda Carney

*Re: Calcium gluconate dosage*

The bottle says "each ml contains: Calcium gluconate 94 mg; calcium saccharate (tetrahydrate) 4.5 mg; water for injection q.s. Hydrochloric acid and /or sodium hydroxide may have been added for ph adjustment"

Is the Calcium Gluconate that most of you use found in the Jeffers catalog?

Kaye it sounds like the calcium gluconate should not be used unless one has other medications that would conteract any of the reactions that might come because of the Calcium Gluconate use. I can follow directions but I am not a vet, sometimes I can sense what is going on and follow protocol. I have gotten to the point that I need to know more about how to do things, yes *prevention* , but when prevention is not enough I do not want to watch helplessly as one of my does dies. I watched neighbors allow their newly fresh doe go though ketosis, and die of milk fever because of feeding issues. It was before I had my own goats and was totally ignorant, they were too and would not follow management techniques they had been given.

Many thanks to the forum and all of you that share techniques and experiences that help me and others do more with what they have. I am still waiting for a detailed book that I can read and reread and reference when dealing with goat issues. I bought a couple last year and ended up giving them away, nice pictures but not enough info. I guess that is where the forum really comes in!

Kaye thanks for the medication information!

Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Calcium gluconate dosage*

Kaye, you really think all that oral stuff really can work? I know in using oral CMPK (MFO) we never had the turn around like we did using the injectable calcium and now the injectable CMPK.

In trying, with my math challenge, to help Linda with this...my vet won't keep CMPK injectable..and my one precious bottle is staying in my fridge for March  and also recently wouldn't give out lactaged ringers set ups??? hmmmm..something must have happened with someone?? But the calcium we gave injected was 20% calcium borogluconate...and we always ran the risk of abscess when giving it subq. The bottle was also way different so when Linda brought it here, I just starred at the bottle and told her to 'ask Kaye' 

And honestly I was thinking uterine infection from the getgo, so new she likely would be putting this med in the fridge for future use, she also has a great feeding management going on there so this milkfever diagnosis likely wasn't it. Vicki


----------



## KJFarm

*Re: Calcium gluconate dosage*

I purchased a bottle of "Durvet" Calcium Gluconate from TSC last year. It is 23%, we used it SQ and never got an abscess from it. It sure helped my does that had sluggish labors. Kaye, have you ever had any experience with the "Fresh Cow YMCP Plus"?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Calcium gluconate dosage*

Janie, how much are you using getting good results?

Thanks this thread gets the most hits for folks searching and wanted to complete the info.

Calcium Gluconate 23%
Calcium 23%
Injectable Calcium Gluconate 23%
Calcium Gluconate Solution 23%


----------



## KJFarm

*Re: Calcium gluconate dosage*

Vicki, I gave 30 cc injections of the 23% Calcium Gluconate. I just purchased a new bottle of Norcalciphos and the recommended dosage for sheep is 50-125ml. every 2-6 hours. The Norcalciphos is 26%, the bottle of CMPK I just emptied is 23.2%.


----------

